# They're home!! (Pic heavy)



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Went to pick my boys up tonight! They slept most of the journey home, when they went into the cage, they explored a little, then all crashed into the sputnik to sleep. Such a hard life for a rat Lol. Sorry about the photo size... don't know how to resize.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

OH MY GOSH, THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUTEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are they liking their new home?! They seem so happy!! AWEEEE!!!!!

[email protected] UPDATES!


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

They seem happy so far!! Didn't explore much before they fancied a nap, lazy little things!! Lol. So far, so good!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Have you been cuddling with them? Start the immersion right away!


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I was stroking and talking to them for a bit, but I've left them now as it's night here and I'm in bed lol.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahh, okay! I'm so excited for you. :3 :3 :3

I want LOTS and LOTS of updates.

(I can't believe I'm at 8 now. D: ) Hahahah


----------



## Joolay (Apr 25, 2015)

Awww! They are all so cute!! Do they have names?


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll be sure to keep you updated!! And not yet... I like Frodo, Bilbo, and Samwise (all from Lord of the rings), but I'm not too sure yet


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

DO IT. AND THEN MY GANDALF CAN MEET YOUR BOYS AND THEY CAN HAVE PLAY DATES.
ERRMERRGERRD *caps*


----------



## plutoniuml (Apr 23, 2015)

So cute!!! Where did you get that sputnik thing?? It's awesome!


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I got it from here: http://www.ratrations.com/toys-and-recreation-huts-homes-and-tunnels-c-68_70.html they absolutely love it!!


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats on the boys! They are very handsome! I can't wait to get a trio of my own...


----------



## xAnnaVictoriax (Apr 27, 2013)

Super cute! Congrats! I'm sure they will warm up to you just fine  
I love when rats cuddle together, it's adorable


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwww what cuties congrads on your new babies


----------

